# 
.   ,      ,        .         100 .
1.      :         ?
2.      ?         .

----------

1.     .
2.     - ?

----------

1.         .      .
2.            .

----------

1. 
2. ,

----------



----------


## _

, ,    ;   .

   ,     4 .
        -   100?
  ,     230   68.         .

----------

> -   100?


. 



> 230   68.


,  ,         ?    ?

----------


## _

- 19, - 68, 

  .     .
     19 ..
          -       ,

----------

68       1   ...  \    68  .

----------


## _

!
" " ()

----------


## dana620321

!  . 
       ,     .              ,          0  .

----------

> 


,  .

----------

19      :

    ()


    ,    ,      .

     ?

----------

> 19      :


     ,       .

----------

:

10, 19, 90

----------

,   .     - ,         .

----------

15.09.2011  -4-3/15009 



> 18  2    245-  170     5  3,    ,       (, ),         ,    ,   21  ,         (, ),        ,          (, ),   1  164  .


     ?    (, ,   )?              ?

----------

> 


,   ,   170- (     )     http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=426657.    ,    -.    ,      .

----------

,   :Kiss:

----------


## _27

, ,     ,        18%. 
    .
   ?
19 68
 91/19???

----------

> 91/19???


  ?   .    0    ,    19 ,         .

----------


## _27

! 

  .   ?
  ?

----------

> .   ?


   4 . 2011            ?   ,        4 .

----------


## _27

:Smilie:

----------

! , ,       ?     ,       ,  ?     ?     ,        ?    ,   ,      .     ,  ,          1 .      .,    (  ),  ,     ,   19,    ,      ,           , ?

----------

.             1 .?   .

----------

, ..  ,     ) ,  .,    ,    ... ,   - ...

----------

.      . 10-165-     ,   .

----------

,           . ((    ,       -  .1,   . 4,   .5(  ..        ,       ,      ?

----------

> .


  :Smilie:  


> 10-165-     ,   .


 , ,    (    -    0%   100%  ).  " 5%"  170-      4 .

----------


## dana620321

!  .     4  .    .       ?

----------

?

----------


## dana620321

.   :Embarrassment:

----------

?  ?

----------


## dana620321

.       .        ,        .

----------

- ,         0    18%.    ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dana620321

,   .        .  -   ?

----------

-  21     " "?      .   (       )

----------


## dana620321

**, 
  .

----------


## _27

> ,        4 .


   100  110  ?

----------

100.

----------

.  ,  ,   ,           .  -      .      12 ,  -.                       .     -     " " -       ?

----------

.           -. -  , -   /  .         .



> 


   ,   .

----------

,                  ?    ?   ,   ,       , .        ....        .              .

----------

-   1.10.2011. ,          .  ...

----------

> ?


    ,         ,   .         .      ,     ,      .

----------


## dana620321

> .             1 .?   .


,         24  2007 . N -6-03/820@
 :"     ,      (, ),       ,      ,    ,         (, )     ."
     ,     ?

----------

> 


.

----------


## dana620321

:Wink:     ,  .

----------


## Solo_n

,   . 
 3 . 2011 .    ,   DAP .        ,     .      ,    -    3 . 2011.        .   .          . ?

----------

18%?   ?  / ?       .    .

----------


## Solo_n

,  .      .          0 ,     ?        ?

----------

> 0 ,


.



> ?


 .     1 . 2012      ?

----------


## Solo_n



----------


## Solo_n

,   ,      ?         18%   ?               ?      ?

----------

> 18%   ?


.






> ?


  .      270-,       .    http://www.klerk.ru/law/news/209648/
..  ,      ,   / /   .

----------


## Solo_n

,   !

----------


## _

> .           -. -  , -   /  .         .


!  ,  -            :Frown:       4        .   ,    :Dezl: 
        41.04 (  ,   ,    "0" .
  "0" - 19,7 -    (, ),   ,    "0" .
 44.1    - / ,    ,    "0" .
  90 -     :Frown: 
 ,    1 8.2 .
      - .
,             .....

----------

.          .

----------


## _

,   ...
    :
1)              19.7.
2)       - 41.04.
3)      -     44.1 (/     )
4)     -     90.01.1,      "0".
5)  / -     90.02.1 (  )
  ?

----------

.

----------


## _

,   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

,   ,         .
   - .
  ,              ,     .
    ...
      ,       ,    .

----------

60.

----------


## _

, !
  ,          .
  ,      - ...
  ,     ,         .....
  ...

----------

,      (   )    ,    ,          .   //  ,     .

----------


## Ingman

-     .

----------


## _27

> ?   .    0    ,    19 ,         .


 !     ,    0 .       :
      700 000,00. 
  -     800 000,00.           800 000,00.    ?   ,      ?
     . :Smilie:

----------

> 700 000,00.
>   -     800 000,00


          800?

----------


## _27

> 800?

----------

> ?


.    ,   ,      4    2 .

----------


## _27

> .    ,   ,      4    2 .


      800?

----------

700,    800 (122033,90)

----------


## _27

> 700,    800 (122033,90)


 !     :Smilie:

----------


## 7

, ,    .
       ,      ,         ...   , :
1)        , ..  1 ,         .   ,           ?

2)    ..,    ???      18/118?   ,       ,        .  (  )????

3)         ,         ???   ,  ???      ,  ,      ,        ?

4)      0% , 180    ,     3...   3     (   180    ),    2 ???

,  ,     2 ,     ...

----------

> , ,    .
>        ,      ,         ...   , :
> 1)        , ..  1 ,         .   ,           ?
> 
> 2)    ..,    ???      18/118?   ,       ,        .  (  )????
> 
> 3)         ,         ???   ,  ???      ,  ,      ,        ?
> 
> 4)      0% , 180    ,     3...   3     (   180    ),    2 ???
> ...


     ,      !      !         ,            3  ,                   4  ! ,             !             0% ,         18%  !      6        !         !        ,    0%!    !      ,        !     ,         "  "!         ,    !      !

----------


## 7

> ,      !      !         ,            3  ,                   4  ! ,             !             0% ,         18%  !      6        !         !        ,    0%!    !      ,        !     ,         "  "!         ,    !      !



,       ,       ,   ??       1-     ???
 .    44   ,    .   ...

----------


## 7

> ,      !      !         ,            3  ,                   4  ! ,             !             0% ,         18%  !      6        !         !        ,    0%!    !      ,        !     ,         "  "!         ,    !      !


,      ,   ,        18% -      ???        ???

----------

?   (    )       ( / -/    )?   ""  ,    ,         /   ?

----------

> ,      ,   ,        18% -      ???        ???


     !   18%  ,      0%   !  ,     ,       5-     !

----------


## 7

> ?   (    )       ( / -/    )?   ""  ,    ,         /   ?


,  ,         ,      .         1 .   2-.  ,      ,    ?    (,  ,  ?)    ?

----------


## 7

> !   18%  ,      0%   !  ,     ,       5-     !


        ,      ,       , ,   ,    ?       ?     ,       2-  .       1 ,    ,  ?

----------

> ,  ,         ,      .


 /      , ..      ()    .    .





> (,  ,  ?)    ?


.       .
..         170-    ,    245-         ..5          .     : 
_3.  ,       (, ),         ,    ,   ,  :
_
_5)    (, ),        ,          (, ),   1  164  ._
   164-    !      .      7-  7-3-             .   ,   ,     .

----------


## 7

> /      , ..      ()    .    .
> 
> 
> .       .
> ..         170-    ,    245-         ..5          .     : 
> _3.  ,       (, ),         ,    ,   ,  :
> _
> _5)    (, ),        ,          (, ),   1  164  ._
>    164-    !      .      7-  7-3-             .   ,   ,     .


,    ,            ???   ,  45      ,   ,    .       18/118???

----------

> 18/118???


,  .     68 19,     .         . 
  90/1 ()   ,   ,      ?  %      10/18.

----------


## dana620321

,     .
        .    .           ?         ,     ?

----------

> ?


.

----------

, .
 ,  /    .     ,       18%.         ,  0%.       18%. 
   :             ,   ,     .          , ? 
    /  ,   ,   /    , ..          ?
    ( , .   .)    ,      ?

----------

> , .
>  ,  /    .     ,       18%.         ,  0%.       18%. 
>    :             ,   ,     .          , ? 
>     /  ,   ,   /    , ..          ?
>     ( , .   .)    ,      ?


            !      !           !     ,  ?

----------



----------

> /    , ..          ?


 ,          0.

----------

,    ,    ,    ,  ,       .
,          ?    ,   ,    ,  ,  ,

----------

, ,       (   . )             4  3?

----------

> ,    ,  ,       .


  ?     170-,      , "    ,  1-164-..", ..         .





> 


,      ,     10      170-  .      10-165-.
_   ,    (, ),  ,     ()   (, ),         0 ,        .
_, ..   ,     ,           ,     0%.        170 .      " ,  ,   "

----------

,   . ( )
     . .      1 .,   ,     . 
     1 .             1      19 ,   30.06.        4?

----------

.      0  18 ( ) ?      ?

----------

,  5 %

----------

5%?)))    



> ,   ,    ,  ,  ,


 ?

----------

,    ,       ,      :

         ,  ,  100  ( 0%),      100 . ( . 18%),     2 .,           1  2 .?

   .

----------

2 .   4   1 ( ),  2 ( )   3 ( ,    ,  )          .

----------

,  -     ?       -     1 .?

----------

.   .

----------

,  .

----------

,,    4   ( ),  ( )   ?

----------

,  100    - ?

----------

> 4   ( ),  ( )


 153-   .    //   .





> 100    - ?


  3 ?   1 .    ?

----------

> ?


 1 .   0  - 74%,  18% - 26%
 2 .  0  - 57%,  18% - 43%.
,      . .
   1 .    30659,    - 22613,00,   -8046,00,  1 .    (30659)    (  .130 .3),   2    22613    .100 .3?

----------

,    ...   1 ....     1 .       ,    .

----------

> 3 ?   1 .    ?


    010 (      )      ,       ,       1 .?   ,    .

----------

.       19    ,       ,    .

----------

> .       19    ,       ,    .


 ,      /,    1 .     /,     2 .,     4,   -  ,   -   / .  ?
         1 8.2 (  ?)

----------

.



> 1 8.2 (  ?)


 2 .      1 .       /   .   1 .     .  .

----------

[QUOTE=;53758816].
 2 .      1 .       /   .   1 .     .  .[/QUOT  !

----------


## 7

, ,  ,       ,    .      ,      1 8,      ,        ,       - 1 %.       ???      1,     ,   ,  (   )?  ,   ....

----------

> , ,  ,       ,    .      ,      1 8,      ,        ,       - 1 %.       ???      1,     ,   ,  (   )?  ,   ....


     !         !     !  1 2.0    !    !       !      .7.7! ,        ?   -  ?    ,       ,  !

----------

> , ,  ,       ,    .      ,      1 8,      ,        ,       - 1 %.       ???      1,     ,   ,  (   )?  ,   ....


    !    !        !     !       ,    !

----------

> 1 ....     1 .       ,    .


    1      .    , ,   3 .100 ()    22613,00       , ?     2        4?
    2     .   2 ,      ,   .100?
   130 ()    .?

----------

> ???


 .        ,         .        ,           .       (,      18/0),             .

----------

> 3 .100 ()    22613,00


          ,       0% (1 .   ),    ,     . 130 .+   .     ,         ,  ,    . 




> 2        4?


 .







> 2     .   2 ,      ,   .100?


 . .

----------


## .

:Frown:  
  :     18% = 1500 ,  = 70 ,   = 72  ( ),           ?
  ,         :Frown: 
 :    ,            2     (     5%)?                19     ?

----------

,     ...



> .        ,


    ,   ..




> ,


.   ,        .

----------


## .

> ,     ...


  :yes:        ,       -     :Embarrassment: 
!

----------


## _

, !
1.   5% -    .   5%     ,    0%.
2.  .      01.06.2012  03-07-15/56                  ,        .   .

----------

1.      5%   170-?   .              , ..    (  )          .

----------


## _

**, 
   13.01.2012, 13:44
"10-165-     ,   . , ,    (    -    0%   100%  ).  " 5%"  170-      4 ."
,  ,  ,       ? :Wink:

----------

? 



> " 5%"  170-


  10-165-     .       10%  ,                 .

----------


## _

**, 
!      20%    50% -        ? !   , -     .     ,     5%      170 .     -         ,  ,    .            .
!            .    ,  .

----------

> 2.  .      01.06.2012  03-07-15/56                  ,        .   .


,     !

----------

> .


,  , ,        ,      .  .      



> 5%      170






> 20%    50% -        ?


 ,   .             .

----------


## 5

, ,     0%   ,    16.01.2012,  3 ?  ,    1 ,       2 ?

----------

,    .




> 1 ,       2 ?


  ?

----------


## 5

> ,    .
> 
>   ?


  2   ,   16.07.2012 (  3 ),         ,    3 , .. 20.10.2012. 
 1 ,      ,     0% ( -  )???

----------


## 3

,   ??? 1     19,07....  ??????

----------

> ,   ??? 1     19,07....  ??????


  1     19.07?      ,      !      19.07  19.03,  19.04!         !   ! 
      ,          18%,  10%             6  !           5  ! 
 1 2.0   ( ),   , ,  !           !      !    !

----------

> 16.07.2012 (  3 ),         ,    3 , .. 20.10.2012.


      3 .,   .

----------


## 11111

)
, ,    90%-( -), 10%-   ,          . .. 90%     ,   , 10  -   ..        -  ,         . 
 ?

----------

> )
> , ,    90%-( -), 10%-   ,          . .. 90%     ,   , 10  -   ..        -  ,         . 
>  ?


   ,    ?      ! ,        7  ,     4 !  ,     !

----------

> ,         .


 ?        147-         1-1-164-.      ,        .
..      ?          ...

----------

> ?        147-         1-1-164-.      ,        .
> ..      ?          ...


  !       !      !

----------

> !


      ,    .   ,      ...

----------

, .

1)       1 ,    .
  2)  2   ,   ,       2 .,  +    18%.
   3)    (18%)  1, 2   3 ,     18%.      2   18%?

4)  3) ,         + -  ?

----------

1  2 .       ,           ?

----------

12012  ,     4 .2011.  ..
  -  , , .

----------

> 4 .2011


2012 ?      ?  ,   ,   19.       .

----------

2011.       ,     ,     . 
  ,     (-).
    .. .   ?
    ?       ?

----------

> ?


 .   ,    )   -       4  )     -     .

----------

*  :*

1)       1 ,    .
2)  2   ,   ,       2 .,  +    18%.
3)    (18%)  1, 2   3 ,     18%.      2   18%?

4*)  3) ,         + - * 

   -  -..

----------

.
   -

----------

,       ? 
     2 .   4   ?     ? 




> 


     ?       1         ?

----------

> -


 ?!

----------

, .

 ,   4       1 . ?

   -      2   0% -?? 
 ?
   ,   0%-

----------

,     .

----------

.

----------


## 11111

, )
    ...   ,         .   ,        ...
,    .      ...
  ,     .

----------

?

----------


## 11111

, 90%-    0%, 10%-

----------

!!    100%      ,         ?

----------

?        -  .

----------

0    ?

----------

.

----------


## 11111

)
     93% (90%-0%, 3% - 18%)     - 7%.      93%  , 7% -  .          ?  4 ?    ...

----------

93%     90%  4   3%  3 .      ,       ,    (       )      3%    4 .     .       .

----------

> 93%     90%  4   3%  3 .      ,       ,    (       )      3%    4 .     .       .


    !

----------


## 11111

)

----------


## Angelina17

.   1 . -  ,  2 . .  .   -          . -    .  -  DDU- .
1.       2  (  ). 5 .3 170 ?
2.     ,    ,       ?   2   -1500.,   (  )-500..             ,    "" -%        .

----------


## Angelina17

:   2   -1500.,   (  )-500.., . -300..  -40..,    -600..
 1:  ""    -1500/1500+300=83%(), 300/1500+300=27%, %  40/1500=3%.    -600*27%=162.,  600*3%=15..
1:  ""    -500/500+300=62%(), 300/500+300=38%, %  40/500=8%.    -600*38%=228.,  600*8%=48..

----------

> :   2   -1500.,   (  )-500.., . -300..  -40..,    -600..
>  1:  ""    -1500/1500+300=83%(), 300/1500+300=27%, %  40/1500=3%.    -600*27%=162.,  600*3%=15..
> 1:  ""    -500/500+300=62%(), 300/500+300=38%, %  40/500=8%.    -600*38%=228.,  600*8%=48..


 -      ! 
 :  ""     ,    .      100 000 .     2 000 000 .,   : 
- 800 000 .   ;
- 1 200 000 .  .
         :
100 000 .  800 000 . / 2 000 000 . = 40 000 .
 :
100 000 . - 40 000 . = 60 000 .

:  68.02  19.04 - 40 000 .          ;
 19.07  19.04 - 60 000 .     .

        ! 
 -   !

----------


## striz

!
     ? 
  , ..    1 7.7 
   11 800  .. 1800    82%,  .  -18%
1.  . 
19.3 - 60   1800
2.    
68.2 - 19.3  1800*18%
3.  
19.6 - 19.3 1800*82%

        ,      
 : 11 800
   : 10 000
 : 1800*18%
-    1800*82%?

----------

?   ?

----------


## striz

4.

----------

?   ?     ?

----------

> ?   ?     ?


           ?

----------

**,     ,      19.07

  ,  19.07   68.02

----------

> **,     ,      19.07


   ?

----------

**,        .  ,  .       . ,   ,   19.07,         0%   .

----------

> **,        .  ,  .       .


   ,    6-    


> ,   ,   19.07,         0%   .


    ?    ?        ....                    ,    ?

----------

**,   6  ,     180 .      42012

----------

> **,   6  ,     180 .      42012


 ?       4-  2012-,          ,             6-      19-    .

----------

**, ,   ,       180 .  ,    ,    19.07
  180 ,          ,   6,    19.07,    ,   68

----------

> **,   6  ,     180 .


,      ,       180                  .

----------

> **, ,   ,       180 .


 ?!!    ?
:

_     0        (, ),   12  165 ,    4   ,       22  2006 . N 455 "      0          (, )        ,      " (   , 2006, N 31, . 3497).
 ,     0 ,  ,     (, ),   1  164 ,  12  165 ,     6         ,   2  3  164 .        ,   171  (   ,     ,  ,   1  2006 .      (, ),     ,   21 ).
        ( ),     0 ,     (, ),   1 - 6, 8 - 10  1  164 ,     4     ,      ,   165  (   7  1  164  -  ,       30  2000 . N 1033), <*>      0 .           ,    176 .
_



> ,    ,    19.07


  -    ,  ,  ,       ?!!!


> 180 ,          ,   6


    180.  ...


> ,    19.07,    ,   68


   ?     ?     ?

----------

> ,      ,       *180   *               .


,  6     180

----------

> ,  6     180


     ,   : _     0        (, ),   12  165 ,    4   ,       22  2006 . N 455 "      0          (, )        ,      " (   , 2006, N 31, . 3497).
  ,     0 ,  ,     (, ),   1  164 ,  12  165 ,     6         ,   2  3  164 .        ,   171  (   ,     ,  ,   1  2006 .      (, ),     ,   21 ).
        ( ),     0 ,     (, ),   1 - 6, 8 - 10  1  164 ,     4     ,      ,   165  (   7  1  164  -  ,       30  2000 . N 1033), <*>      0 .           ,    176 ._

       180- ?   ...

----------


## striz

,    :Smilie: )        ?      20.01.13.    -  2012.     2012. 

      ? 
   , ..    1 7.7 
    11 800  .. 1800   82%,  .  -18%
 1.  . 
 19.3 - 60 1800
 2.    
 68.2 - 19.3 1800*18%
 3.  
 19.6 - 19.3 1800*82%

         ,      
  : 11 800
    : 10 000
  : 1800*18%
 -    1800*82%?

----------


## striz

> 180- ?   ..


         180     ,                   6   ,       , ..   .

----------

> 180     ,                   6   ,


    ,        ,        .  6-    ,       180                  .

----------

...  . .    . ,            19,03 ,             19,07  ,    .         19,07 ( , ..   )    19,03,       .  ,        :     .     . 
 ,              ..   .
   !!!

----------

> ..   .


     ,       ,    .   .

----------

> ,       ,    .   .


             .    ,  ...

----------

> ,              ..   .


  .         .

----------

**,  .  19.03   .      68.         

    19.03.     .     19.03  19.07     .

----------

,       ,   ,     .

----------

,      ?

----------

..   .[/quote]

  ,     . 19,03.




> ,       ,    .   .


  !
      19,07   .

----------

> **,  .  19.03   .      68.         
> 
>     19.03.     .     19.03  19.07     .


,    .           . 19,03?            2012- .         :  1 . 2013 .

----------

?     -  19.07, -  19.03?

----------

19,07  19,03

----------

,        ,      19
     .

----------


## 2

3 .      ,   ,    ,          ,              . : 1.   ,    ?          19.07  . 2.          ,       ,      :Help:

----------

.

----------


## 2

,     "  ,            ,        ,                ."                   ?   - .    ,   ,   . 


> .


     ,      ,      .    ,         .  ,   ,   ?

----------


## cassiopeya

!
    : 
    360000 .  ,       64 . .      41      ,  18 %      19.4    ?

----------


## 2

*cassiopeya*,  19-        , , ,      .

----------


## Loy1975

> ,      ,      .    ,         .  ,   ,   ?


    .    ,           ,   .  ?

----------


## Nolina

,    , ..    ,   .
  2013     . ,  ,    -.   -        .     -       4 - 2013 .,    - 400 . .  2- -      ,          4  .        " ".           4 .   ,    -, - ,    -  .   .  .    ,     .  ,    ,   .    .   ,   ,     ,        .    ,   :     " ". , ,       .   , .         4-   1 . .     ,       . , ,      .

----------

Nolina,  " " .         .         .       .       .19,    .   ,    .     1 8.2,     "    ",      .  ,   .

----------


## Nolina

,   1-7.7,    .   .         19 ,         ,   .    - ,        4 .   ,      ,   .  " "  ,   ,  , .   ,   ,      4     .

----------

> ,   1-7.7,    .   .         19 ,         ,   .    - ,        4 .   ,      ,   .  " "  ,   ,  , .   ,   ,      4     .


     .  ,     .    ,  ,  ,     .   ,   .

----------


## Nolina

> .        ,         .        ,           .       (,      18/0),             .


   .   ,      .

----------


## -

1  8.3.    5%   .
     ,      .     . 1        : "  ", "  ", "   0%"  "".    "   0%"    ,     , "  " -       ,  ""   ,      .  ,      .         , ,     .        .   ,          ? ?    ,       , ,        .     "   0%".
   ? , .

----------



----------

!     . 
    ,     (). 
    , :
1.     ""    .
2.      :  .
3.   ,      :  ( ). 
      ,  ?      .          ?  .

----------

